# Need Natual Lubricating Oil



## applebuilder (Jul 1, 2009)

I need a natural lubricating oil for tools, machines...


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Use vegetable oil, the type is your choice. I have used it for years, doors, wrenches, locks ect... dorf dude...


----------



## applebuilder (Jul 1, 2009)

Do you know of any that won't go rancid quickly? what is dorf dude?


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*dorf dude*

My house is in a dorf and I am a dude, dorf dude.


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

No, there isn't one that won't turn rancid eventually. And don't use unmodified veg oil on any kind of machine. It congeals when it gets cold, burns when it get hot, and won't hold viscosity at any temp. I've heard of people using used deep fryer oil in chain saws as bar oil, but that stuff has stabilizers added. I'll stick with bar oil for now, myself.

Castrol has some bio based products in Europe, but I think we're a still a couple years away from seeing much readily available in the US. You might do a search for "bio based lubricants".

The only things I've seen much of so far are "green" lubes in bicycle shops. Those would probably serve a lot of your needs. IIRC, I also saw a Lubrimatic bio based grease somewhere recently.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

Try here http://www.halocarbon.com/oils/


----------



## applebuilder (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks for the links and tips, time to do some research...


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

I have used this product, SoyClean Soy-Based Penetrant & Lubricant . Worked great, not sure how it will work over time though...


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Just use a light weight motor oil. It doesn't get any more natural. Comes right out of the ground with less processing than vegetable oils. No pesticides, no genetically modified organisms.


----------

